# Refinish peeling siding with Sikkens cetol?



## nilesk (Sep 30, 2013)

I need a bit of expert advice on refinishing an exterior wall previously coated with Sikkens cetol 1 and 23 in a 50/50 mix of dark oak and mahogany colors. While the other sides are fine the south side, perhaps not surprisingly, took a hit, see attached pics. Siding is western red cedar; the product was applied in 07 and not maintained since. 

I am now in the process of removing the coating, which for the most part lifts off with a high pressure nozzle attached to a garden hose (no power washing), followed by a sanding to smooth out the rough spots. The plan is to then apply cetol 1 and 23 over the bare patches, followed by a final coat of 23 over the whole thing. Since I am not removing every speck of the old stain my concern is that the current blotchy appearance will translate through the final product, these being semi-transparent stains. Any suggestions? Is log & siding stain a better product for this? Thx for your help


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Double post.


----------

